# 1 Gallon Sprinkle Whiskey bottle



## thegeneral (Nov 29, 2004)

My father-in-law found this gallon whiskey bottle in Spartanburg , South Carolina some years ago before retiring. I have no idea about this type of thing, so would like to know whether this bottle is valuable or not. Have included a picture of it. Thanks AJ


----------



## woody (Nov 29, 2004)

Welcome to the bottle forum, AJ.
 Being a nice sun colored amethyst GALLON sized bottle embossed with at least three cities on it and a whiskey to boot, you bet it's collectible.
 I'm sure that bottle collectors from those cities, Pensacola, Fl., Jacksonville, Fl. and another city from Louisiana, which I can't make out, would love to have that bottle in their collection.
 It definately has value.


----------



## snake oil (Nov 29, 2004)

I like it too ! I have no clue on the "book" value on your bottle or if it is even listed . I can say that I personally , would not hesitate to pay $20.00 for it . Unless it is cracked , chipped , or scratched .


----------



## diginit (Nov 29, 2004)

Just to let you know, Amethyst would date that pre 1915. Not a penny jar,for sure.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi General and welcome to the forum !
  Nice Whiskey jug ! Sprinkle is one of the more common of the Florida Whiskeys. But any Florida Whiskey is very collectible ! Don't quote me on this......But if I recall correctly ... I have seen these Sprinkle Whiskey Glass Gallon Jugs sell in the 75.00 - 100.00 + range in mint condition. I have seen the Sprinkle fifths priced for around 50.00 - 65.00 at Shows.       Nice Bottle for sure ! Brian


----------

